# Split Suspension Saddle



## jvcycle (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm new to the tree climbing world. Seems like everyone around the area I live likes the Old School "Split Suspension saddle"; Heavy Duty w/ 4 D rings. I bought the Tree Climbers Companion Book. Great read, and hats off to Jeff Jepson for such a wonderful book. Well, in the book, it's limited on any descriptions, of various saddle types, and their hookup. It seems to me that using a Carabiner through the two D-rings, puts undo pressure on it while trying to keep the rings together. Maybe using a rope snap that's Heavy Duty, that wouldn't matter; or just plain old tying the rope to the rings Old School simple. If using the D-rings open, then using a carabiner tied into one side, and using a carabiner on the other,(Split Tail Setup),it doesn't seem like it would work because of the unequal connection point. Sooooooo, what is the advantage OR idea behind the Split Suspension? Thanks!http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 30, 2010)

its simple try one if you like it by itopcorn:


----------



## PinnaclePete (Nov 30, 2010)

jvcycle said:


> I'm new to the tree climbing world. Seems like everyone around the area I live likes the Old School "Split Suspension saddle"; Heavy Duty w/ 4 D rings. I bought the Tree Climbers Companion Book. Great read, and hats off to Jeff Jepson for such a wonderful book. Well, in the book, it's limited on any descriptions, of various saddle types, and their hookup. It seems to me that using a Carabiner through the two D-rings, puts undo pressure on it while trying to keep the rings together. Maybe using a rope snap that's Heavy Duty, that wouldn't matter; or just plain old tying the rope to the rings Old School simple. If using the D-rings open, then using a carabiner tied into one side, and using a carabiner on the other,(Split Tail Setup),it doesn't seem like it would work because of the unequal connection point. Sooooooo, what is the advantage OR idea behind the Split Suspension? Thanks!http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/frown.gif



Split suspension is not old school, probably the most widely used type out there, and perfectly fine. A snap or carbiner is best, don't tie directly to the D rings, you'll get more wear on the rope. Clipping the two together is standard use. Clip your standing line on one, a split tail on the other gives you more range of motion but will tend to twist the saddle around your waist. You can try a bridge saddle like the Cougar for the same effects for not much more $$$ but with more comfort and control.

Start low and slow, and find someone close to give you some help. Be safe.


----------



## Damon (Nov 30, 2010)

when i was climbing on split lower d's i always used a spreader bar

like this one 

http://wesspur.com/images/treegear/car406-150.gif

it was nice because your hips didnt get crushed as much but with my new saddle i dont have to worry about that anymore, just one more reason to get a bosens seat style saddle


----------



## beowulf343 (Nov 30, 2010)

jvcycle said:


> I'm new to the tree climbing world. Seems like everyone around the area I live likes the Old School "Split Suspension saddle"; Heavy Duty w/ 4 D rings. I bought the Tree Climbers Companion Book. Great read, and hats off to Jeff Jepson for such a wonderful book. Well, in the book, it's limited on any descriptions, of various saddle types, and their hookup. It seems to me that using a Carabiner through the two D-rings, puts undo pressure on it while trying to keep the rings together. Maybe using a rope snap that's Heavy Duty, that wouldn't matter; or just plain old tying the rope to the rings Old School simple. If using the D-rings open, then using a carabiner tied into one side, and using a carabiner on the other,(Split Tail Setup),it doesn't seem like it would work because of the unequal connection point. Sooooooo, what is the advantage OR idea behind the Split Suspension?



A carabiner through the two d's is no problem, you'll want to make sure it's a locking one though. I climb with my rope split on my lower d's all the time, the trick is to get the buckles on the lower straps adjusted right so your center of balance is where you want it. But that's on a pinnacle, saddles that don't have the adjustment it's just better to bring the d's together or use the spreader shown above. I'm pretty wide and have never had a problem bringing the d's together. If you do go with this type of saddle, i'll second what was said above, go with the bosen seat.


----------



## jvcycle (Dec 1, 2010)

Great Info, Thanks! But the other question? Why did they come up with the "Split Suspension"? Hmm... Been thinking about it; while off Bowling...I'd guess because it could wrap around many types of waists. And yes, a friend uses a Spreader; BUT... Extra 2lb. Chunk! 
Can you move around the tree easily when you're using the Bosuns seat style saddle? Like when limb walking?Thanks Everyone! J


----------



## Damon (Dec 1, 2010)

jvcycle said:


> Great Info, Thanks! But the other question? Why did they come up with the "Split Suspension"? Hmm... Been thinking about it; while off Bowling...I'd guess because it could wrap around many types of waists. And yes, a friend uses a Spreader; BUT... Extra 2lb. Chunk!
> Can you move around the tree easily when you're using the Bosuns seat style saddle? Like when limb walking?Thanks Everyone! J



as far as the extra weight goes does it make a difference? sure it does. will you notice it? probabley not. in time you will find that comfort is much more important in the tree then weight, for instance i have about the heaviest bosuns seat available, the buckingham versatile my last saddle was a petzl navaho, the only thing lighter then that is just tying a bowline around your waist and saying to heck with it. with gear my versatile is so heavy i need suspenders becasue i have no hips, however i can accomplish a substantial amount more work in the versatile then i could in the navaho and the reason is simple its more comfortable so i can work longer hours sitting in it. that extra 2 pounds for a spreader is nothing when you consider that a 200t weighs in at 7-8 pounds and a 441 with a 24 inch bar is pushing 15 by the time i clip on my block slings mini porty and tow a bull rope im easily pulling 60 pounds of weight, this is where guys that have full time help have it made somebody can send them up all this stuff after they climb but for the few of us that work alone if we dont want to climb up and down a dozen times this is what we have for options, so if you want to know if a spreader is worth the weight try one hanging low with a couple cinderblocks in your lap and then take it off and let me know what you think.

I say save your money and buy a bosuns seat you will be more productive more comfortable and you will be able to limbwalk just as well if not better then people with split d's


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

Nothing personal, but I don't think I would get back into one of those saddles ever again, and I still have my first one, and my later one which was a Weaver. The newer saddles are so much more comfortable, which I switched over to years ago and have never looked back. Just because everyone around you is using something doesn't mean you have to also.

PinnaclePete mentioned the new Weaver Cougar. I would definitely recommend something similar to that. The Petzel Sequoia has also become very popular. Personally, I climb on the Buckingham Ergovation, but it is pricey.

Good luck, Climb Safe!!!


----------



## Damon (Dec 1, 2010)

I tried a seqoia sit before settling on the versatile and what i discovered was that the d's were way to small, the bridge left alot to be desired i would also seriously consider a cougar they make a really really nice saddle, if you buy a buckingham saddle deffinitly shell out the extra for the deluxe


----------

